
Powers of Ten (1977) - marceee0901
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fKBhvDjuy0
======
mncharity
One difficulty with continuous zooms, is you lose context. "Was Earth 10^6 or
10^7 meters?" "Are viruses bigger than bacteria, or smaller?"

One alternative is to chunk the zoom. If I ask you, how big is a soda can,
you're not going to wave your hands with a factor of 2 error - you've handled
them, and have a feel for their size. Similarly, if you repeatedly hear
stories at some scale, like 1000x, with cardboard box salt and M&M red blood
cells, those sizes become familiar too. The first "How to remember sizes"
section of my crufty page[1] has some illustrations (mostly clips from failed
user-test videos).

[1]
[http://www.clarifyscience.info/part/Atoms](http://www.clarifyscience.info/part/Atoms)
Extremely crufty and slowwwwwwwly loading - it wasn't originally intended to
be public.

